# just got my two new babies aha!



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

so ever since my ex gf took custody of my 3 big rats ive been looking to get new males soooo i got in touch with 2 breeders actually three the himalayen boy i decided id just let it go been long day today actually so i got the siamese dumbo rex i was going to get and i also got a blue dumbo rex which is right now completely terrified of me ive been having trouble getting in touch with the breeder that was supposed to give me a himalayen boy so i canceled it so heres the pics lol heres blue completely terrified of me








here's titan








heres one of both of them






hey are actually already grooming each titan is very very social i love him already and blue is going to take some serious work but i can handle that i hope.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh wow, they are adorable! Good luck taming Blue.


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

thank you and yes making lots of progress with blue already thanks to rat daddy's technique lol he's amazing


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

Such cute bebes! <3 Jealous of the colors on both of them. Good luck!


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Your boys are so cute! I'm glad that Blue is making progress!


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

ughh just checked up on them this morning before going to work and they were both afraid of me lol i have no clue what happened overnight but now even titan runs away when he sees me so back to square one gotta give it some time i guess


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Who is the breeder you got them from? Most good breeders work hard to socialize the babies prior to placing them. 

They sure are cute though! They'll warm up.


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

the breeder i got titan from is pretty popular with good reviews and titan is definitely calm, he was fine and clingy when i got him and the whole ride home he was riding on my shoulder the whole ride and even the cashiers at globe animal supplies handled him and he was calm and friendly didn't try to run away, when i went to get blue various birds were screaming around him it was unbearable and i think that might have contributed to his social issues he was also alone in a small carrier cage i don't know if he has always been like that the breeder i've never heard of before it was an ad that i found he's healthy as far as I can tell 

blue's an avid climber and very agile and quick, he disappears in an instant. titan is already showing signs of lazyness lol he eats a lot doesn't climb and hes a real slowpoke lol when I went to the breeders place for titan his mother was still feeding her litter lol.


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

now im getting mixed signals from them lol for the first time granted its only been 2 days blue approached me on his own and accepted treats from my hand he even slept inside my shirt then woke up and moved closer towards me and just layed relaxed and flat on my lap head very low i think thats a form of submission is it not? but then when i got him back into his cage he started running away and acting afraid again think i messed something up somewhere titan is still the same old same old i can already tell he's gonna be one fat ass rat he eats 4 times what blue eats especially in treats but he's a lot more social you can tell he was in the care of a good breeder


----------



## Nathan4d (Feb 17, 2013)

As its the first few days they will be settling in still. Is wherever they are living noisy? Could b they are trying to get adjusted to new noises. Or if you have other pets maybe they have been looking at the cage a little too interested. Best bet is to keep rat daddy's technique up a little longer.

The lowered head is a form of submission but he may have been tired as little ones tend to have bursts of energy and then sleep a lot


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

very quiet, no noise at all and nope no other pets you have more info on this new thread i started and maybe you can help me out thanks http://www.ratforum.com/showthread....s-bruxing-(happy)-or-teeth-chattering-(angry)


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Very cute congrats 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

blue and titan say thank you for the compliments!


----------

